# vent/ drain question



## coupe33 (Oct 12, 2008)

Some one has asked before i'm sure. Question I have a single sink in a bathroom now and want to remodel and add a double sink for the kids. It has a two inch vent that takes care of the toilet and the sink. the 1-1/2 for the sink drain, tees into the 2" vent. I believe this is called wet venting. My question is will the 1-1/2 allow for the two sink vanity? and will i be under sized on the 2" vent by upgrading to three fixtures.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Call you plumber cause you don't know what your doing.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

I did a bath adding an extra sink bowl and the plumber never added an additional vent-it was a full bath. 2nd best customer I have, never had a complaint. Im not a plumber,have all the faith in the world in his competence, never had a problem with his work in 7 years...


----------



## Jay Hood (Jul 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Call you plumber cause you don't know what your doing.


Thats helpful...


----------



## coupe33 (Oct 12, 2008)

*vent/drain*

Why are guys like ron the plumber even on this site? @#5$ Head


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

coupe33 said:


> Why are guys like ron the plumber even on this site? @#5$ Head


I have been on here for a long time, sorry you have a problem with that. :whistling


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

Coupe,

Now THAT is a useful post. Why is Ron or myself here. Look at the top of the page in the address bar. Whats it say up there?

Yup, you guessed it. CONTRACTORTALK . 

It does not say diychatroom.

Why don't we try not to act so e-tough and go call a plumber.
You need a licensed plumber to have a look and if nothing else consult with you for a fee on what you can and can't do. Thanks for being nice. 

If I were a mod here, you would be perma-banned

Love, 
ILPlumber


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep it professional. No personal attacks. First and last warning.


----------



## coupe33 (Oct 12, 2008)

*vent/drain*

FYI already talked with three different proffesional plumbers and recieved three totaly different answers. Posted the same basic question on here to see who was the right guy for the job. Only to get call a plumber I don't know what I am doing. Never said I was plumbing it myself I do what I do and call those who are supposed to know what they do when it isn't in my line of work. So Ban me If you can not answer a question with out popping off as to wether I know what I am doing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

So go get a permit, have who ever the plumber you talked to do the job, have it inspected, if it passes you got a real plumber to do the job, if it don't then you found the wrong guy.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Call you plumber cause you don't know what your doing.


So much for turning over a new leaf and giving advice.
I guess that ship has sailed.
It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

coupe33 said:


> Some one has asked before i'm sure. Question I have a single sink in a bathroom now and want to remodel and add a double sink for the kids. It has a two inch vent that takes care of the toilet and the sink. the 1-1/2 for the sink drain, tees into the 2" vent. I believe this is called wet venting. My question is will the 1-1/2 allow for the two sink vanity? and will i be under sized on the 2" vent by upgrading to three fixtures.


I am Not a Plumber-but I see nothing wrong with this question here on this site- I would probably vent myself if I got the answer he got-We are here to help Aren't we?.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

coupe33 said:


> Some one has asked before i'm sure. Question I have a single sink in a bathroom now and want to remodel and add a double sink for the kids. It has a two inch vent that takes care of the toilet and the sink. the 1-1/2 for the sink drain, tees into the 2" vent. I believe this is called wet venting. My question is will the 1-1/2 allow for the two sink vanity? and will i be under sized on the 2" vent by upgrading to three fixtures.


No, you will not be undersized on the vent or the drain.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

OK you want an answer you got it, yes it will work, wait, no it won't, but is it code where he is at. Geez, come on people, how can one ask a question on here and expect to get the right answer when location, code used, and other facts are not provided. 

Not all codes are the same.

Lets get real ok.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

bwalley said:


> No, you will not be undersized on the vent or the drain.



How do you know, some me what code is telling you this. :whistling


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> How do you know, some me what code is telling you this. :whistling


 

A 2" vent can handle more than 2 vanities and 1 toilet and I don't even have to look it up.


Florida Building Code, Plumbing, 2004 and 2007.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

bwalley said:


> A 2" vent can handle more than 2 vanities and 1 toilet and I don't even have to look it up.
> 
> 
> Florida Building Code, Plumbing, 2004 and 2007.


Great and how do you know the op lives in your State? Oh and he is also talking about wet venting, one way or the other.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> OK you want an answer you got it, yes it will work, wait, no it won't, but is it code where he is at. Geez, come on people, how can one ask a question on here and expect to get the right answer when location, code used, and other facts are not provided.
> 
> Not all codes are the same.
> 
> Lets get real ok.


Which code would not allow 2 vanities and 1 toilet on a 2" vent?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

The wet vent code.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The wet vent code.


Can you post a link?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

bwalley said:


> Can you post a link?


 :no:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

coupe33 said:


> Some one has asked before i'm sure. Question I have a single sink in a bathroom now and want to remodel and add a double sink for the kids. It has a two inch vent that takes care of the toilet and the sink. the 1-1/2 for the sink drain, tees into the 2" vent. I believe this is called wet venting. My question is will the 1-1/2 allow for the two sink vanity? and will i be under sized on the 2" vent by upgrading to three fixtures.


DIY'er ?????????????????:shifty:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :no:


I didn't think you could post a link where a 2" vent could not be used for 2 lavatories and 1 water closet.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not on a toilet wet vent, 2" vent becomes undersized.


----------



## coupe33 (Oct 12, 2008)

*vent/drain*

Lets see you have argued two of the three senarios i was given by three diff licensed plumbers. And still no good answers. If any one would have asked what my local plumbers had to say, I could tell you that plumber#1 says its fine he will just rework the 1-1/2 inch to accomidate the double vanity its still in safe venting distance.plumber #2 says it needs to turn back up after the second sink and he will go up in the attic and tie the 1-1/2 back into the 2' vent. plumber#3 NO_NO_NO take out the 2" up size it to 3" with a 3x3x1-1/2 santee I think is what he said and then it will work. I sub PLUMBING it's not in my field. I do trim and finish. I shouldn't have to know all the codes if i'm not getting paid to do it. Oh and the inspectors thought was it looks like plumbing to me. My estimates ranged from $150 in and out in a couple of hours to $1000 its going to be all day just to be able to put in a double vanity. 150 to 1000> red flag as to who of the three is right and who is gouging. post a question, Get CALL A PLUMBER DIYER. And its the same senario. To think why I everyone hates to call in a plumber.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

coupe33 said:


> Lets see you have argued two of the three senarios i was given by three diff licensed plumbers. And still no good answers. If any one would have asked what my local plumbers had to say, I could tell you that plumber#1 says its fine he will just rework the 1-1/2 inch to accomidate the double vanity its still in safe venting distance.plumber #2 says it needs to turn back up after the second sink and he will go up in the attic and tie the 1-1/2 back into the 2' vent. plumber#3 NO_NO_NO take out the 2" up size it to 3" with a 3x3x1-1/2 santee I think is what he said and then it will work. I sub PLUMBING it's not in my field. I do trim and finish. I shouldn't have to know all the codes if i'm not getting paid to do it. Oh and the inspectors thought was it looks like plumbing to me. My estimates ranged from $150 in and out in a couple of hours to $1000 its going to be all day just to be able to put in a double vanity. 150 to 1000> red flag as to who of the three is right and who is gouging. post a question, Get CALL A PLUMBER DIYER. And its the same senario. To think why I everyone hates to call in a plumber.


What State are you in?

Why should we help you if you can't help us?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

coupe33 said:


> Lets see you have argued two of the three senarios i was given by three diff licensed plumbers. And still no good answers. If any one would have asked what my local plumbers had to say, I could tell you that plumber#1 says its fine he will just rework the 1-1/2 inch to accomidate the double vanity its still in safe venting distance.plumber #2 says it needs to turn back up after the second sink and he will go up in the attic and tie the 1-1/2 back into the 2' vent. plumber#3 NO_NO_NO take out the 2" up size it to 3" with a 3x3x1-1/2 santee I think is what he said and then it will work. I sub PLUMBING it's not in my field. I do trim and finish. I shouldn't have to know all the codes if i'm not getting paid to do it. Oh and the inspectors thought was it looks like plumbing to me. My estimates ranged from $150 in and out in a couple of hours to $1000 its going to be all day just to be able to put in a double vanity. 150 to 1000> red flag as to who of the three is right and who is gouging. post a question, Get CALL A PLUMBER DIYER. And its the same senario. To think why I everyone hates to call in a plumber.


You aren't going to get a licensed plumber to do much for $150.

If the plumber recommends changing the vent to a 3" and is $1000, it doesn't sound like gouging to me.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not on a toilet wet vent, 2" vent becomes undersized.


I thought you couldn't know this without knowing what codes he had to follow? Old thread but I think Ron may have continued being Ron or has been hospitalized with diva I tiss.


----------

